# Mk2 1.8t initial setup help (MS2-Extra PCB3.57)



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

So it's just about time to try firing up my 20v for the first time but i need some help as there is a whole lot different about this motor than i had with my 16vT. I'm using an OBD2 ABA throttle body from a 1998 2L Passat controlling idle with the PWM idle valve built into the TB, this is very much a new thing for me and don't know how to set it up or to even get started with it.
Next up is ignition, the ECU is setup to run wasted spark using the factory 60-2 wheel and trigger. Setting this up is also foreign to me as with my 16v i was running a distributor and had a rough map built off of a fellow vortex member. Things like setting the tooth angle are difficult cause i have no idea what that value would be on a 20v, and with this motor i don't know if i should even try using my old spark map to see how it goes.
Some info on the motor, it's out of a 2001 Jetta (sorry can't recall the specific engine code). The long block itself is all factory but it's running an ATP clone manifold with a 60 trim T3/T4 .62A/R hot side, 630cc injectors, MSD inline pump with -6 feed/return lines, smaller front mount IC with 2.5" piping, 3" DP with 2.5" back. Should also have a water/meth kit installed somewhat soon.
If anyone could help me out with setting this motor up or at least point me to some good reading I'm totally not opposed to going through it to see what i can soak up. Thanks!


----------



## hsbr (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Mk2 1.8t initial setup help (whiteriot)*

i'm also trying to wire up a aba obdII TB idle valve for my 20v so it would be awesome if some help in that direction came.
so far this is what i've been basing my stuff off of 
1. actuator +12V/3A (idle control)
2. actuator PWM (idle control)
3. throttle closed = pin 7 / open = ∞
4. +5V
5. TPS (0.6V closed / 4.3V full)
6. Not connected
7. GND
8. Not needed (TPS with smaller range)

just not sure which goes to the signal from ms.


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Mk2 1.8t initial setup help (hsbr)*

I just got my 1.8t started the other day. Your going to need a 10k ohm resistor in the vr signal line for megasquirt to get a constant signal tach signal.
Heres some pics of my ms2 setup.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Mk2 1.8t initial setup help (hsbr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hsbr* »_i'm also trying to wire up a aba obdII TB idle valve for my 20v so it would be awesome if some help in that direction came.
so far this is what i've been basing my stuff off of 
1. actuator +12V/3A (idle control)
2. actuator PWM (idle control)
3. throttle closed = pin 7 / open = ∞
4. +5V
5. TPS (0.6V closed / 4.3V full)
6. Not connected
7. GND
8. Not needed (TPS with smaller range)

just not sure which goes to the signal from ms.

use pin 5 for tps signal to the MS. please note however that when you calibrate the tps with megasquirt it's going to have inverted values (closed throttle high numbers open throttle low numbers) and will ask about them. just tell megatune to use them anyway. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Mk2 1.8t initial setup help (Prof315)*

If it's backward just swap 4/7


----------



## radics1 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 1.8t initial setup help (need_a_VR6)*

There is no need to swap 4/7,MS is smart enough to reverse the values.Just hit get current,it will work nice.
BE careful with 3,5 dwell if you use the stock COPs.I ran 3,5 too (cranking was 6,0),Bips are mounted in case of ms,and the whole box was to hot for the touch if i was above 3000 rpm.Now i run 2.0 running and 4.0 cranking dwell,is is now fine,and bips are cold now,maybe few degrees over ambient.
Usingt the stock idle valve in the throttle body is not easy with MS,i couldnt reach my goal with it.If i was on PWM warmup it was good until i give some throttle,until this the opening was 23% and idle was very high.So the idle motor had no power to open the throttle,but is was strong enogh to keep it opened if i opened it a bit.


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Mk2 1.8t initial setup help (radics1)*

Im not firings the stock COPs with bips using the the 5v pullup and firing off r29 and r26.


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 1.8t initial setup help (radics1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radics1* »_There is no need to swap 4/7,MS is smart enough to reverse the values.Just hit get current,it will work nice.
BE careful with 3,5 dwell if you use the stock COPs.I ran 3,5 too (cranking was 6,0),Bips are mounted in case of ms,and the whole box was to hot for the touch if i was above 3000 rpm.Now i run 2.0 running and 4.0 cranking dwell,is is now fine,and bips are cold now,maybe few degrees over ambient.
Usingt the stock idle valve in the throttle body is not easy with MS,i couldnt reach my goal with it.If i was on PWM warmup it was good until i give some throttle,until this the opening was 23% and idle was very high.So the idle motor had no power to open the throttle,but is was strong enogh to keep it opened if i opened it a bit.

How did you have it setup initially? How are you controlling idle now?


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 1.8t initial setup help (whiteriot)*

bump


----------



## radics1 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 1.8t initial setup help (whiteriot)*

hi,
idle is controlled from stock ecu,a/c also,but i had before ms problems with idle.I think the idle TPS is bad,it fluctuates if i am rolling with the car on bad road.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Mk2 1.8t initial setup help (radics1)*

Your board has a new high frequency multiplier board and runs 4x the chosen control frequency shown in MT/TS. This gives some extra flexibility that the OBD2 tb's need to control the idle. Get it running in open loop mode first, and then switch over to closed when you have the duty cycles close for cold and hot. You'll get a better feel for what's going on doing it that way.


----------



## radics1 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 1.8t initial setup help (need_a_VR6)*

i couldn't tune it to run correctly in open loop mode.If i set the PW to keep the desired rpm,after i pressed the throttle and released it,the pw what couldnt open the throttle and holded it on idle,was strong enough to keep it open,so idle was 3000 rpm.If i disconnected the tb connector and tb was closed,and then connected,the idle was as desired.The problem is,that in open loop,MS cant lower the PW if tps above 5%,and that is what i wanted.In my case,stock idle motor is not a good choice.Maybe i missed something...


----------

